
Ask HN: Are there any Artists in the house? - willart4food
Are there any Artists in here? Any Entrepreneurs who think of themselves as being Artists. If you have a start-up do you believe that what you&#x27;re creating is a form of Art per se?
======
dsp_person
Wanna-be artist here. I'm making art as a creative outlet and motivation to
build new tools in the areas of audio and computer graphics. It's side
projects outside my engineering job. Am making some money on custom plotter
prints, but not enough to cover costs.

------
bartcobain
Hello, I'm currently working in my art-startup that will launch next year.

~~~
dsp_person
Any info?

------
WAthrowaway
Art is over

